# 1948 Farmall Engine



## Justin M (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 1948 Farmall thats in the mode of restoration. I have the torn the block down all the way, and I have noticed there are a few hairline cracks in the cylinder walls. They dont look like they are deep cracks. If i resleeve them, will they get worse.


----------

